# freebsd-update -r 9.2-BETA2 upgrade



## gustopn (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi folks,

I am on a 

```
9.2-BETA1 FreeBSD 9.2-BETA1 #0 r253470: Fri Jul 19 16:57:22 UTC 2013     [email]root@bake.isc.freebsd.org[/email]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
And I was trying to upgrade to BETA2 through freebsd-update. This is what I get:

```
# freebsd-update -r 9.2-BETA2 upgrade
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 9.2-BETA1 from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.

The update metadata is correctly signed, but failed an integrity check.
Cowardly refusing to proceed any further.
```

I looked it up on Google, but there is only something about a patch that does sed exchanging to %@_ but that is not the problem for me, because my freebsd-update already has %@_ in it.


----------



## kpa (Aug 1, 2013)

There's no releng/9.2 SVN branch for 9.2-RELEASE yet so there is no freebsd-update(8) data for 9.2 available either. What you now have is 9-STABLE (SVN branch stable/9) and freebsd-update(8) does not support STABLE branches, only RELEASE branches. You have to update using the sources:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/updating-upgrading.html


----------



## von_Gaden (Aug 2, 2013)

Just to be sure: is stable/9 currently 9.2-BETA?


----------



## kpa (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes, stable/9 is now named as 9.2-BETA1 and there's no release branch for 9.2 yet. This my 9-STABLE system:


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD firewall.rdnzl.info 9.2-BETA1 FreeBSD 9.2-BETA1 #3 r253560: Tue Jul 23 23:48:56 EEST 2013     kimmo@firewall.rdnzl.info:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/FIREWALL  i386
```

I think it will be renamed to 9.2-PRERELEASE before the release branch releng/9.2 is split from stable/9. The release branch will have the names 9.2-RCx before the actual release. That's how I recall it went with 9.1-RELEASE.


----------



## von_Gaden (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks a lot! I've been using FreeBSD for more than 10 years but I've updated always to RELEASE via CVS. SVN branches are new to me and I didn't find any 9.2-BETAx. I'm willing to try 9.2-BETA because of a problem described here: http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=34698&highlight=buffers+synced

This problem is solved under 9-STABLE and I'll do my best to get back to RELEASE.


----------



## kpa (Aug 5, 2013)

9.2-RC1 was just announced. If you want to follow the release branch now you must switch to the SVN branch releng/9.2. Easiest is just to rename the old /usr/src and check out the tree again using the release branch.

`mv /usr/src /usr/src.old`
`mkdir /usr/src`
`svn co [url=https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/9.2]https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/releng/9.2[/url] /usr/src`

Replace https://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org with a mirror near you:

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn-mirrors.html


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 5, 2013)

svn(1) will create the target directory if it does not already exist.


----------

